# road side service



## trell (Aug 15, 2012)

What company do yu'all use I.E. good sams, AAA, or any other service. What we want is someone is change flats and to help if broke down. The phone number to good Sam club is not the one on their website. Wrong number on website is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2012)

TRELL are you asking for GS Road Side Assistance. If so, maybe I can shed some light for you. I have GSRA and they have worked great for me. But I only had to request help only one time and they was great. I also have GS extended warranty, with $500 deductable, they did pay on my break down this passed July, but it was like pulling teeth from a teen age boy. I have to wait till I got home to file a complaint and they did come thru minus the $500. They also told me that my hotel and food bill was not covered, well I found my policy and it was covered. It was listed under interrupted trip. I have sent a copy of that and my hotel bill and now waiting for a reply from GSEW. I hope this helps you out. BYW I will not be renewing the EW.


----------



## vanole (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to have Good Sam Roadside assistance and had no problems with them.

When I renewed I went with COACHNET at the time it was more bang for the buck.  I renewed a second time with COACHNET still offered more service for the price.  Two days ago I got a brochure from Good Sam and now it looks like they are about the same and I would not hesitate going back with them.

For some reason my wife also paid for AAA RV + Platnium.  Not worth the price have limited coverage and would not travel with that as my only Roadside assistance program.  Go with one of the BIG Boy's GS or COACHNET they know what to send when you are in trouble.

I personally would not wrap Roadside assistance in my insurance coverage either.  Most, but not all of of those offerings are thru auto clubs on steroids and not really geared to handle motorhomes on a day in and day out basis.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Aug 15, 2012)

First go with one that speaks BIG RIG. I was lucky and only needed air when I had the wrong one. Now have Good Sam and they even paid when I got frustrated at where I was and just called someone without the call to them first.The important thing is read the rules and follow them. Call them first and they handle the work. I have the EW with them too and they have lived up to their end of the bargin with both roadside and EW. I suspect Coachnet would be the same but have no personal experience with them.

LEN


----------



## trell (Aug 15, 2012)

ok, GS looks like the one how do i call them can't seem to find the number.


----------

